# strange synaptics touchpad error

## Benjamin1

Hi, I've Kernel 2.6.10, an Acer TravelMate 660, eventmanagement enabled, an USB Mouse, and get the following error of the touchpad:

dmesg output

```
Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

I've tried all tricks in the forum (the order of loading the modules usbhid,evdev,psmouse, unloading psmouse and load it again, I've also tried an old version of the synaptics driver 1.3.6 instead of 1.4.0 or 1.4.1)

Can someone help here?

thx

----------

## toralf

missing kernel option ? Try

```

grep MOUSE_PS2 /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## Benjamin1

result of this is

```
bash-2.05b# grep MOUSE_PS2 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

```

of course, the module is loaded at boot due to /etc/modules.autoload, which reads

```
usbcore

usbhid

evdev

psmouse

```

----------

## dtor

The message means that your keyboard controller did not ACK 0xf4 (enable) command set to the mouse (touchpad).

Hmm... Is your USB host driver (uhci-hcd, ohci-hcd) compiled in or built as a module? If it is built as a module and loaded after psmouse module I'd try "usb-handoff" kernel boot option. Not sure if it is available in 2.6.10. It is probably a good idea to update youur kernel to 2.6.11 line.

----------

## Benjamin1

I now have Kernel 2.6.11. USB is compiled as module

I edited grub.conf

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc usb-handoff=1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r8

```

did not help. 

Might it be worth to note that I've coldplug emerged?

thx Benjamin

----------

## dtor

Coldplug should not matter... Btw, does the touchpad work? And do you see the error if you disconnect your USB mouse?

Also, do this:

1. Fresh boot, log into console.

2. rmmos psmouse

3. echo 1 > /sys/modules/i8042/parameters/debug

4. modprobe psmouse

5. echo 0 > /sys/modules/i8042/parameters/debug

6. send me dmesg.

----------

## Benjamin1

under windows, the touchpad works.

And indeed, i cannot activate it since I completely reinstalled a gentoo 2005, with Kernel 2.6 and a new synaptics driver.  (But due to the fact that I have a Pentium M, I don't want to test the old Kernel 2.4....)

without usb Mouse, the error is the same. I think it is some problem with the keyboard....

dmesg gives this output

 *Quote:*   

> 042 (interrupt, aux, 12) [757903]
> 
> drivers/input/serio/i8042.c: d4 -> i8042 (command) [757903]
> 
> drivers/input/serio/i8042.c: 03 -> i8042 (parameter) [757903]
> ...

 

----------

## dtor

Hmm, it just does not react to "enable" command, no ACK nor NAK... Hmm, have you tried earlier kernels then - like 2.6.8, 2.6.9?  You may also try doing "modprobe prmouse proto=imps" and "modprobe psmouse proto=bare" to see if it will kick the touchpad, although it will kill native synaptics supprt.

I scanned the net and did not see anyone with TravelMates 660 series complaining... Any interesting options in BIOS (Like "USB legacy support" or something)?

----------

## Benjamin1

Might it be due to kernel settings?

Input devices

  provide legacey /dev/psaux/ devic in Kernel

  event interface as module

  Mice

     Ps2 Mouse as Module

----------

